# FibreKids toys



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Samsung HLP4674W DLP TV 46" calibrated
Denon DVD-5900 
Denon AVR-3805 
Panasonic DVD-F65
Ascend Acoustics 340 L R C 
Ascend Acoustics HTM 200 suround
Behringer BFD 1124P
HSU VTF3-MK2 Sub
Universal Remote HTM MX-700

Room EQ Wizard
Behringer ECM8000 mic
Behringer UB802
EDIROL UM-1X USB-MIDI cable
CL sound blaster MP3+ USB sound card
RadioShack Analog SPL Meter


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm.... I didn't think about listing my REW and other Behringer stuff. I'll have to copy and paste since we have the same stuff there.


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

I need to add a Panasonic BD55K to the list. Santa brought it but I forgot about this thread :duh:


----------

